# My journey into the land of forestry



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I have set up a blog to document the progress at my property. I am also writing reviews of the books I have read on forestry, trees, and anything else that helps me in this venture. If you are looking for information on any non-textbook forestry book, I hope to have read and reviewed them,including the old ones that have no info on the web but are available used. There will also be links to some of the helpful sites including here and my other favorite hangout, the Pondboss magazine forum. Over the next few weeks I will be going back through my forestry library to refresh my memeory and post more reviews. I will post some photos on this forum when I mill or harvest some trees, but I needed somewhere to document everything: forestry, wildlife, the pond, and human habitat. Any comments or opinions would be appreciated. Link to my blog: http://texaswoodlot.blogspot.com/ , and November photo of me fishing the pond(sorry, no good tree or milling photos yet).


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Cool. I'll be looking in on it as you progress. 

Hey I noticed you could use a big honking fully automatic hydraulic/electric circle mill on your place - you know having all those trees and all. 

This thing is a one-man outfit. Even throws the slabs off into a pile for you after they reach the end of the automatic conveyor. All you do is load the logs onto the live deck, and then mosey on over to the operators station and pull some handles and levers and push a button or two every now and then. 

This monster will even change the oil in your truck! Well maybe not that but you could probably rig it up to do it. :lol:


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

If that circle mill works so well, why don't you still use it? Was it giving you to much time off by doing your chores for ya? If I had electricity, a tractor or skidsteer, and welding/repair skills I might be tempted. I am just getting the stationary mill portion for my Ripsaw: http://www.ripsaw.com/carriage.html and a small logging arch like this: http://www.logrite.com/mark7arch.html . The lumber is mostly for me, at least in the beginning:yes:. Then we will see about a real mill with the support goodies when I outgrow the Ripsaw or burn up my collection of previously abused Stihl powerheads. If the right deal came along, I would jump at the chance.


----------

